

The Facebook experiment has failed. Let’s go back. - pgsandstrom
https://medium.com/p/f7b8c66109ea

======
smacktoward
This article is kind of all over the place. I did find one idea in it to be
pretty powerful, though:

 _> An ideal Facebook would have been a directory of people and their
connections. People can message each other, post text updates and pictures._

It made me think of a world where instead of Facebook being a monolithic app,
it were instead a sort of service bus connecting interactions people made
through a panoply of social apps. Want to share links, there's a dozen apps
that do that. Want to post notes, there's fifteen apps to choose from. But
Facebook is the glue that connects them all together, that wires the users of
one up to all the others.

I dunno how _realistic_ that idea would be, but it would certainly be more fun
than a world where there's One Social App and the only features you get are
the ones it chooses to give you. Oh well...

------
poopsintub
The writer seems to be in a period of his life where he is neither young
enough or old enough to find it truly useful, which would be college or as
grandparents. -I vaguely skimmed the article...

